# HELP my C. striolata



## soppshen (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I was received a C. striolata from market several weeks ago, which was said as a wild collection. I very liked it and carefully planted it in my crypt tank submersed.

From the first week, it continually melt its old leaves. At first I didn't care so much beacuse it was the normal reaction when a crypt was adapting the new enviroment. But even after all its old leaves were gone and new leaves was bursted, the new leaves would soon rot as well...

I don't konw why. It always maintain only 1 leaf until now and that leaf was very very small compare to the original ones.

I used ADA aqua soil as the bottom and covered 3-5cm stream sand on it. CO2 supplied

Here is the water chymistry analysis:
PH 6.9
GH 9 (maybe a little high)
KH 6

There are many other crypts in the same tank, such as nurii, codata, wendii, blassii and balansae, all of them seems ok now except striolata


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

do you use any root fertilizer? maybe try growing it emersed. it might be one of the crypt species that requires more light.


----------



## soppshen (Oct 26, 2010)

WeedCali said:


> do you use any root fertilizer? maybe try growing it emersed. it might be one of the crypt species that requires more light.


Hi WeedCali,

For the first 2 weeks, i didn't dear to use any fertilizer. I was afraid to see its root rot. After that, I used liquid fertilizer with 1/2 dosage into the tank and injected minim of it into the substrate around its root by needle.

For the light, my tank is 100x50x50(cm), and is equiped with 4x25w T5


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

_C. striolata_ is a blackwater species that doesn't grow very easily submersed. You'd probably want to drop the pH and hardness but a few points each if you can. I keep my emersed blackwater Crypts at a pH of 4.5 with virtually no gH or kH.

My recommentation would be to try growing it emersed, and hopefully you'll have better luck


----------



## soppshen (Oct 26, 2010)

legomaniac89 said:


> _C. striolata_ is a blackwater species that doesn't grow very easily submersed. You'd probably want to drop the pH and hardness but a few points each if you can. I keep my emersed blackwater Crypts at a pH of 4.5 with virtually no gH or kH.
> 
> My recommentation would be to try growing it emersed, and hopefully you'll have better luck


 Now I've learnt that it is because that C. striolata is a blackwater species so I cann't keep it as other species. I'll try to replace all my water in tank with RO water (absolutly step by step) to see if there is anything improved.

Thank you legomaniac89.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

some of the others specie might not stand this change ...


----------

